# Chip and Cody



## Yipping_Coyote (Mar 8, 2008)

*Chip and Cody. Chip is the one leading​*








*Cody and I*​









*Chip watching his baby sister.​*
Chip got his name because he has a slight chip on his bill, and Cody got her name after my boyfriend's brother's dog Cody, because the two have this same look in their eyes.

Chip we are assuming to be male, just by impression XD He's very protective over Cody (who we're assuming his female by impression). Cody is very docile, hides behind her brother and is oh-so-sweet. I love them both.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

awwwwwww what cute pictures, they look so soft and fluffy


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

ooo something else i want lol, nice pics, where do they live??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhh they are lovely i want one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

they are cute when i was a kid we had an indian runner i love one now if we had space


----------



## Yipping_Coyote (Mar 8, 2008)

They used to be inside in an aquarium because they were small enough and it was cold out. Now they're utside because it's getting nicer out and they've got a nuce plummage of white feathers coming along. We have a small hut set up to keep 'em outside in at night, but if it's too cold they'll come inside in the aquarium again with a heat lamp. 

We're all in Michigan


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Wonder what the dogs and cats would think if we got some!


----------



## rattie (Aug 3, 2008)

How cool are they


----------



## Hennish (Aug 10, 2008)

They look so fluffy!


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

*They're aylesburys, right? ​*


----------

